# 22 long rifle for sale



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

2 unopened boxes for sale. $45 pick up in Marion.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing Dj (Aug 11, 2012)

45 for both or each? 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Both but pending pick up 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing Dj (Aug 11, 2012)

ok if it doesn't happen I'll take them. 


Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sold.... please close. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

